# Australia announces major changes to visitor visa system



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Visitor visas will be simplified, others are being discontinued and a new short stay activity visa is being introduced in Australia. Immigration and Citizenship Minister Brendan O'Connor said the changes which take place on 23 March are needed as part of a commitment to cut red tape and reduce the number of visa subclasses by [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia announces major changes to visitor visa system...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

